# Super Juice- Who's Using It?



## Two9tene

How to with Doc has spun up a lot of interest on this product via his YouTube channel. So I decided to run a thread so those of us who have purchased it can update the forum on all things Super Juice, ups and downs, prows and cons, viability, etc. as the season rolls along.





I'm sure an admin/moderator might move this to a better location.


----------



## N LA Hacker

Of all the things you have done, this is one of them.


----------



## Ware

Two9tene said:


> I'm sure an admin/moderator might move this to a better location.


Yeah, I'm going to put this over here in the Fertility subforum.

Here is the product link on Amazon - as far as I know that is the only place you can get it.

I don't see a place for it in my program, but anxious to hear from those who are using it. :thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene

Ware said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure an admin/moderator might move this to a better location.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to put this over here in the Fertility subforum.
> 
> Here is the product link on Amazon - as far as I know that is the only place you can get it.
> 
> I don't see a place for it in my program, but anxious to hear from those who are using it. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware! I sure am curious too! It's relatively expensive, from my foxhole at least, for a "spoon feeding fert." Hopefully we can get some insight on this thread.


----------



## Jayray

Wait, is this real or are you trolling?


----------



## g-man

This is an Anderson product meant to be applied via foliar (small drops of water and not a hose end sprayer). Anderson sells other ratios.

*The Super Juice Product*
Per the label, it is 14-2-4 from urea, Ammonium Sulfate (AS), Ammonium Phosphate, EDTA micros, sea kelp, humic acid and other ingredients. It is sold in a 13.6lb bag. It states that the 13.6lb should be used in an acre (43,560 sqft).

*Lets do some math:*
N = 14% * 13.6lb = 1.90lb of nitrogen in the bag.
P2O3 = 2% * 13.6lb = 0.27lb of P2O3 in the bag.
K2O = 4% *13.6lb = 0.54lb of K2O in the bag.

If you spread 1.90lb of N over 43,560sqft, you will get a rate of *0.04lb of N/ksqft*. For P and K, 0.006lb of P/ksqft and 0.012lb of K/ksqft. These rates are very low even using the high concentration SJ label rate.


----------



## Two9tene

Jayray said:


> Wait, is this real or are you trolling?


It's real bro!

[media]https://youtu.be/YlixVcRUE3A[/media]


----------



## osuturfman

Do you plan to or are you able to have any untreated check plots in the area on the Super Juice program?


----------



## Two9tene

g-man said:


> This is an Anderson product meant to be applied via foliar (small drops of water and not a hose end sprayer). Anderson sells other ratios.
> 
> *The Super Juice Product*
> Per the label, it is 14-2-4 from urea, Ammonium Sulfate (AS), Ammonium Phosphate, EDTA micros, sea kelp, humic acid and other ingredients. It is sold in a 13.6lb bag. It states that the 13.6lb should be used in an acre (43,560 sqft).
> 
> *Lets do some math:*
> N = 14% * 13.6lb = 1.90lb of nitrogen in the bag.
> P2O3 = 2% * 13.6lb = 0.27lb of P2O3 in the bag.
> K2O = 4% *13.6lb = 0.54lb of K2O in the bag.
> 
> If you spread 1.90lb of N over 43,560sqft, you will get a rate of *0.04lb of N/ksqft*. For P and K, 0.006lb of P/ksqft and 0.012lb of K/ksqft. These rates are very low even using the high concentration SJ label rate.


Snake Oil Then?

Dagon it's $79.98 a bag!


----------



## Two9tene

osuturfman said:


> Do you plan to or are you able to have any untreated check plots in the area on the Super Juice program?


I don't see myself coughing up $80 bucks to experiment with it. If I got it for free then I sure would.


----------



## g-man

@Two9tene snake oil? No. Expensive for what we get, yes.

I don't see myself using it. AS + Feature will accomplish better response and cost way less.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Just the economics of it counts me out. He recommends spraying it every week right now. For my 9,000 square foot Bermuda area I would get 6 weeks out of one bag. $80 is a lot for 6 weeks of a low dose fertilizer. I like the idea of an easy to mix all in one foliar fertilizer but can't justify the price.


----------



## Two9tene

TN Hawkeye said:


> Just the economics of it counts me out. He recommends spraying it every week right now. For my 9,000 square foot Bermuda area I would get 6 weeks out of one bag. $80 is a lot for 6 weeks of a low dose fertilizer. I like the idea of an easy to mix all in one foliar fertilizer but can't justify the price.


I agree brother. However, I wonder if the bang is worth the buck? Hopefully some TLF memebers that are using this stuff will post some updates and results.


----------



## dfw_pilot

I don't plan on using SuperJuice®[/sup] because I use Liquid Schwartz[sup]TM.


----------



## pennstater2005

@dfw_pilot What's up with your avatar? Did it change colors? It's throwing my eyes off. Change it back!


----------



## Two9tene

dfw_pilot said:


> I don't plan on using SuperJuice®[/sup] because I use Liquid Schwartz[sup]TM.


Hell yeah! May the Power of the Schwartz be with you as well! I've got some Mewrchendice that you can use to Comb the Dessert!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Two9tene said:


> Comb the Dessert!


We ain't found S---!



pennstater2005 said:


> @dfw_pilot What's up with your avatar? Did it change colors? It's throwing my eyes off. Change it back!


I was trying to go for an orange and purple look [ahem], but I guess I failed. I shall return it to red and blue presently.


----------



## pennstater2005

dfw_pilot said:


> I was trying to go for an orange and purple look [ahem], but I guess I failed. I shall return it to red and blue presently.


Thank you. That just threw my whole night off.


----------



## dfw_pilot

pennstater2005 said:


> Thank you. That just threw my whole night off.


lol! Now back to Super JuiceTM


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Jayray said:


> Wait, is this real or are you trolling?


It is April Fool's day too :lol:


----------



## ryeguy

Two9tene said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the economics of it counts me out. He recommends spraying it every week right now. For my 9,000 square foot Bermuda area I would get 6 weeks out of one bag. $80 is a lot for 6 weeks of a low dose fertilizer. I like the idea of an easy to mix all in one foliar fertilizer but can't justify the price.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree brother. However, I wonder if the bang is worth the buck? Hopefully some TLF memebers that are using this stuff will post some updates and results.
Click to expand...

It's just fertilizer, iron, humic acid, and some micronutrients. We know these things work, so you will see positive results from using it. The economics or convenience alone is all that is worth discussing. It's possible to make this yourself (dissolved Urea/AMS for fert, Feature for iron and micros, humic12 or similar powder for humic), so the question is do you feel the price premium is worth having it assembled for you?


----------



## Teej

Sup y'all!

I wanted to drop in here and say that I'm using Super Juice and have had pretty good results so far. I know there is a lot of doubt and trash talk out there, but what I can say is that my bermuda lawn has greened up and and is filling in quite nicely. Other than SJ, I'm using some N-ext products. I've been applying it weekly, but I have a small lawn so a bag will take me a long way. I will probably move away from SJ after it runs out just because of the things I've been learning on this forum.


----------



## soonersfan4512

I've put down two heavy apps of super juice since I scalped. I used my Chapin 20v to apply the product, not the hose-end sprayer that doc suggests. I did buy one of the yellow Hudson units but I hated it. Honestly, I don't like anyone of the hose-end sprayers. This is the first year my lawn has ever been scalped so I don't have anything to measure the Super Juice against. What I can say is that my Bermuda is coming up very fast. It's greener than any other Bermuda lawn on my street. I ordered GCI natural adjuvant early this week so I really want to mix that product with the Super Juice and see what happens. Pete did a video on Super Juice but didn't mix in the adjuvant with his application. We'll see what happens with that.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@soonersfan4512 How much O2-YS adjuvant did you order...? You got to watch it, these YouTubers will pass you around like a good bottle of liquor.


----------



## soonersfan4512

@Grass Clippins I ordered the 1-pint starter pack. That amount should last me awhile at .5oz per 1000 rate. Have you tried it before?


----------



## g-man

@soonersfan4512 and @Teej , it would be interesting to leave a section (a strip) of the back lawn (a spot not noticable) untreated to compare if there is a noticable effect of the product vs untreated.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@soonersfan4512 I haven't but we have done a fair amount of research over here. 
If you add O2-YS to Super Juice I doubt it would do better than any other adjuvant or wetting agent. O2-YS is said to do wonders for heat stress. I would save that pint for the peak of summer. I think the guy who came up with Super Juice is onto something though....it's almost like a Tide Pod or K-Cup for DIY'ers with small yards. If you run the numbers it makes absolutely no sense but there's a lot to be said about convenience.


----------



## Two9tene

[media]https://youtu.be/UWHFOwob_kY[/media]

This video had me rolling!! I'm just going to drop this video right here on this thread where it belongs! :lol: @wardconnor :mrgreen:

Thanks for the laugh brother!


----------



## ErosionWizard

That was classic. At first I thought Doc had ripped this guy off. Lol. Lots of work for a joke but I guess it looked cool for Christmas and probably got him some good views and therefore revenue.

Well played buddy. Good laugh. Did your wife like your green skivys.?


----------



## wardconnor

Well worth the time it took. IT was so fun to make


----------



## Miller_Low_Life

Hi all,

I purchased Super Juice about 4 weeks ago. 
I've applied it to my front yard and side plot and it's the greenest in the whole neighborhood. 
I'm curious how well my yard will do in the summer months while using it.


----------



## TShir23

I bought a bag to test in my back yard. I sprayed it every other week. My take on it is if you have a very small yard it might be good for you with a granular mix. I have been using Holganix in the front and I'm really liking it a lot better.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

soonersfan4512 said:


> @Grass Clippins I ordered the 1-pint starter pack. That amount should last me awhile at .5oz per 1000 rate. Have you tried it before?


Pete from GCI states that he uses half the application amounts for herbicides, insecticides and fungicides because of his natural adjuvant. Is this actually legit or another scam?


----------



## Miggity

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Pete from GCI states that he uses half the application amounts for herbicides, insecticides and fungicides because of his natural adjuvant. Is this actually legit or another scam?


I have used herbicides and fungicides with Pete's adjuvant. It was effective enough for me to get good results using the prevention rates rather than the curative rates after an outbreak. That said, the cost of the adjuvant makes it a perfect product for a professional applicator but makes little difference for the average homeowner. Once a homeowner purchases a bottle of product, getting 20 years of use rather than 10 is a minor cost difference when shelf life comes into play.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Miggity said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pete from GCI states that he uses half the application amounts for herbicides, insecticides and fungicides because of his natural adjuvant. Is this actually legit or another scam?
> 
> 
> 
> I have used herbicides and fungicides with Pete's adjuvant. It was effective enough for me to get good results using the prevention rates rather than the curative rates after an outbreak. That said, the cost of the adjuvant makes it a perfect product for a professional applicator but makes little difference for the average homeowner. Once a homeowner purchases a bottle of product, getting 20 years of use rather than 10 is a minor cost difference when shelf life comes into play.
Click to expand...

I was thinking of buying just because of the size of my lot(30M). It certainly would help ease the financial pressure of the fungicide prices, especially Strobe


----------



## Miggity

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I was thinking of buying just because of the size of my lot(30M). It certainly would help ease the financial pressure of the fungicide prices, especially Strobe


It sounds like it would work well for you, but I'd just buy the refill, not the starter pack. You can get food grade citric acid from amazon and pH test strips for an aquarium much cheaper than Pete's starter pack. The adjuvant is on sale today through Sunday at midnight.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@Scagfreedom48z+ & @Miggity The part that allows you use a half rate is just a yucca extract, nothing special. I don't think it's a scam or anything, just overpriced. It never hurts to try it. If you want to reduce the cost of fungicides you should use Abound vs Strobe.


----------



## Awar

I've done 3 apps of Super Juice so far (mixed with Liquid Lawn), one app of big box store granular fertilizer (Scott's TurfBuilder for Southern Lawns), and one app of humic acid this spring.

Results are earlier green-up compared to all neighbors (except one who is a pro landscaper). I can't say it's all due to the SJ but I believe foliar feeding is helping compared to prior years. I have just over 5,000 sq-ft of bermuda lawn so this SJ bag will last for the season. Will I buy SJ again if I run out or next year, I really don't know.

Here are some photos for reference:

Photo 1 (after scalp) - my scalp is basically using lowest height on my 56V EGO mower


Photo 2 (one month later) - before mowing


Photo 3 (early green-up compared to neighbors)


----------



## bmw

Awesome comparison to the neighbors!!! Amazing difference... #crushthyneighbor


----------



## Awar

bmw said:


> Awesome comparison to the neighbors!!! Amazing difference... #crushthyneighbor


Now that all lawns have greened-up in our neighborhood, my lawn is still slightly deeper green and thicker than most. Most of the neighbors have lawn service doing 7 to 12 apps per year. Not sure if I can attribute that to the SJ+LL foliar feeding or the Scott's granluar I put down did most of the work.


----------



## g-man

@Awar do a test plot. Keep an area that you don't apply SJ. Apply everything else like you normally do. This way you can compare a with vs. without.


----------



## LawnSolo

For what it's worth
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-z2m0HRa0Y


----------



## Awar

g-man said:


> @Awar do a test plot. Keep an area that you don't apply SJ. Apply everything else like you normally do. This way you can compare a with vs. without.


I never did a test plot in my lawn, but conveniently right next to my property there's a common area so I picked a area of approx 10 x 3 that I sprayed with SJ+LL once and I will continue to spray that strip every time I spray my lawn. From the first spray I saw no difference in that specific strip. Expect my next spray within a couple of days so I'll keep testing.


----------



## Drewmey

Awar said:


> I never did a test plot in my lawn, but conveniently right next to my property there's a common area so I picked a area of approx 10 x 3 that I sprayed with SJ+LL once and I will continue to spray that strip every time I spray my lawn. From the first spray I saw no difference in that specific strip. Expect my next spray within a couple of days so I'll keep testing.


So are you looking to see if SJ works as well on its own vs. SJ+other treatments you apply to your lawn? In my opinion, this tells you a little bit less about how well SJ works and more about how well the remainder of your treatments do or do not work (as that is the underlying difference in the plots).


----------



## Awar

Drewmey said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did a test plot in my lawn, but conveniently right next to my property there's a common area so I picked a area of approx 10 x 3 that I sprayed with SJ+LL once and I will continue to spray that strip every time I spray my lawn. From the first spray I saw no difference in that specific strip. Expect my next spray within a couple of days so I'll keep testing.
> 
> 
> 
> So are you looking to see if SJ works as well on its own vs. SJ+other treatments you apply to your lawn? In my opinion, this tells you a little bit less about how well SJ works and more about how well the remainder of your treatments do or do not work (as that is the underlying difference in the plots).
Click to expand...

The common area I'm treating gets routine treatment from a lawn service company. I'll be adding SJ+LL to that strip just to see if it really helps thicken the bermuda as a supplement.

I just never left an area of my lawn without SJ so it's too late to test that way.


----------



## canyoncove

Just got my Superjuice from Amazon this week and applied it to my lawn yesterday in the early evening. My lawn is about 6000 square feet. I did the front and back separately. For each yard I mixed 1 cup with 2 quarts of water. I filled a hose-end sprayer with half of the mixture and the other half with water and a few drops of blue lawn dye. I went over the yard about 3 times. I wanted to make sure I got full coverage, but at the same time wanted to apply it lightly so I don't over-apply. About 10 days before, I applied Lesco 18-24-12 granular to my lawn. Again, a light application at about 15 lbs for 6000 sq/ft. I've been taking photos to compare the differences.

All in all it was very easy to use. It dissolved very easily. Doc says to use warm to hot water, so I did that on the first batch, but just did water from the hose on the second batch. I had no residual granolas on either batch. for the second batch I used an empty milk carton, so it was really easy to shake. I never had any clogging or problems applying. I never really used a hose-end sprayer before, so it took me a little to get used to the application rate. it empties quicker that you think.

I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## raymond

TShir23 said:


> I bought a bag to test in my back yard. I sprayed it every other week. My take on it is if you have a very small yard it might be good for you with a granular mix. I have been using Holganix in the front and I'm really liking it a lot better.


Are you still using holganix this season? Just picked up this bag from Ewing - same stuff?


----------



## slomo

TN Hawkeye said:


> Just the economics of it counts me out. He recommends spraying it every week right now. For my 9,000 square foot Bermuda area I would get 6 weeks out of one bag. $80 is a lot for 6 weeks of a low dose fertilizer. I like the idea of an easy to mix all in one foliar fertilizer but can't justify the price.


Or you could look at it like this. The bag gives your 9K SF lawn six apps per bag. If you applied monthly, this is an entire years worth of fertilizer for $80.00. And you guys are crying about the price??? Most of you will run out and buy Milorganite by the truck load and love it LOL. Milo is another true disappointment.


----------



## ryeguy

slomo said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the economics of it counts me out. He recommends spraying it every week right now. For my 9,000 square foot Bermuda area I would get 6 weeks out of one bag. $80 is a lot for 6 weeks of a low dose fertilizer. I like the idea of an easy to mix all in one foliar fertilizer but can't justify the price.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could look at it like this. The bag gives your 9K SF lawn six apps per bag. If you applied monthly, this is an entire years worth of fertilizer for $80.00. And you guys are crying about the price??? Most of you will run out and buy Milorganite by the truck load and love it LOL. Milo is another true disappointment.
Click to expand...

You aren't taking N rates into account. Super Juice isn't a replacement for normal fertilizer. The N is probably just there to enhance nutrient uptake and get a bit of a greening response. It's only 0.04 lb N/k at full rate.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

slomo said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just the economics of it counts me out. He recommends spraying it every week right now. For my 9,000 square foot Bermuda area I would get 6 weeks out of one bag. $80 is a lot for 6 weeks of a low dose fertilizer. I like the idea of an easy to mix all in one foliar fertilizer but can't justify the price.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could look at it like this. The bag gives your 9K SF lawn six apps per bag. If you applied monthly, this is an entire years worth of fertilizer for $80.00. And you guys are crying about the price??? Most of you will run out and buy Milorganite by the truck load and love it LOL. Milo is another true disappointment.
Click to expand...

Super Juice is not enough of a fertilizer to be the only thing applied monthly. It is meant to be a quick boost in addition to normal fertilization. It would be $80 plus the cost of my regular fertilizer plan. Or I spray Super Juice weekly as a spoon feed option and spend $80 every 6 weeks. Again, either way I can't justify it financially. And no, I won't be buying any Milorganite. Lesson learned. Let us know how the Super Juice works for you.


----------



## Grass Clippins

@slomo I've never used Milorganite or Super Juice but it looks like you're getting......

1.8 pounds of nitrogen per 36 pound bag of Milorganite @ $14.98 (Lowe's)

vs.

1.9 pounds of nitrogen per 13.6 pound bag of Super Juice @ $79.88

Using both would probably be the way to go versus trying to compare the two as equals.


----------



## canyoncove

@TN Hawkeye I agree. Superjuice should be used as a supplement. Doc (the guy who sells it) even says you will not get the results you want if you only use Superjuice. However.. I put down a 7-1-2 application about 4 days ago, and man it's really green already.. I've been taking photos every couple days. A lot of my brown spots are almost gone too. It's also a little convenient that Doc lives in north GA.. So I have the same climate and soil and lawn.


----------



## Cory

raymond said:


> TShir23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a bag to test in my back yard. I sprayed it every other week. My take on it is if you have a very small yard it might be good for you with a granular mix. I have been using Holganix in the front and I'm really liking it a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still using holganix this season? Just picked up this bag from Ewing - same stuff?
Click to expand...

What was the price of the Holganix?


----------



## raymond

What was the price of the Holganix? @Cory

~$23


----------



## Gotboost15psi

I think Doc exaggerated super juice a whole lot. It definitely can't be the only thing used in your lawn fert program. I personally think he over exaggerated it in a way to get people to buy the product but if you know what's in it you can make your own micronutrient mix for half the price and get better results. Her is a post I just made a few minutes ago with results of my cocktail

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=9389


----------



## ctrav

Doc pushes the super juice too hard in my opinion. Seems like he mentions it every other sentence :? I read somewhere that one should not overpay for fertilizer so I support my local store (Justin Seed) and get triple 13 for $15 a bag vs going to SiteOne and paying $24 a bad for triple 14. I use the balanced fertilizer based on my soil sample and and discussions from the good folks here on TLF! My comments are not meant to trash Doc or his SJ mix as it could be helpful to some folks...


----------



## Gotboost15psi

ctrav said:


> Doc pushes the super juice too hard in my opinion. Seems like he mentions it every other sentence :? I read somewhere that one should not overpay for fertilizer so I support my local store (Justin Seed) and get triple 13 for $15 a bag vs going to SiteOne and paying $24 a bad for triple 14. I use the balanced fertilizer based on my soil sample and and discussions from the good folks here on TLF! My comments are not meant to trash Doc or his SJ mix as it could be helpful to some folks...


Super juice has not been out that long....i think 3 months now. So it's really in a trial and error stage. Doc has never tested it on any other lawn or grass type. He did a good job hyping folks up with a product that is not proven. However he does provide a lot of beneficial content good for the newbie.


----------



## ctrav

@Gotboost15psi I agree with your statements and about helpful information not just from Doc but a few others on the internet. I also think its easy for us newbies to get information overload. I know it happens to me from time to time. It seems to me that starting with basics like:

- proper watering techniques
- cutting at the right height on a consistent basis
- establishing a pre/post-emergent and fertilizing routine
- soil testing from a good source
- equipment maintenance like changing and sharpening blades
- PATIENCE

Not necessarily in the above order.


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> @Gotboost15psi I agree with your statements and about helpful information not just from Doc but a few others on the internet. I also think its easy for us newbies to get information overload. I know it happens to me from time to time. It seems to me that starting with basics like:
> 
> - proper watering techniques
> - cutting at the right height on a consistent basis
> - establishing a pre/post-emergent and fertilizing routine
> - soil testing from a good source
> - equipment maintenance like changing and sharpening blades
> - PATIENCE
> 
> Not necessarily in the above order.


Spot on brother! Amen!!


----------



## Gotboost15psi

ctrav said:


> @Gotboost15psi I agree with your statements and about helpful information not just from Doc but a few others on the internet. I also think its easy for us newbies to get information overload. I know it happens to me from time to time. It seems to me that starting with basics like:
> 
> - proper watering techniques
> - cutting at the right height on a consistent basis
> - establishing a pre/post-emergent and fertilizing routine
> - soil testing from a good source
> - equipment maintenance like changing and sharpening blades
> - PATIENCE
> 
> Not necessarily in the above order.
> @Gotboost15psi[/[mention]Gotboost15psi
> Yep that's the perfect way to a sucessful and beautiful lawn.


----------



## canyoncove

Here's a few pics..

April 26th - No Superjuice added yet


April 29th - 1st Superjuice application (7-1-2)









May 6th - 7 days after Superjuice









I'll be putting down another 7-1-2 application in tomorrow of Friday.


----------



## LawnSolo

@canyoncove Only Superjuice? Looking promising


----------



## Gotboost15psi

Do you have a pic from last year?


----------



## ksturfguy

My question would be how much of that is Super Juice and how much is just the fact it's getting warmer so the grass is naturally going to improve on it's own?


----------



## Gotboost15psi

ksturfguy said:


> My question would be how much of that is Super Juice and how much is just the fact it's getting warmer so the grass is naturally going to improve on it's own?


Lol that's exactly where I was going with my question.


----------



## TShir23

raymond said:


> TShir23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a bag to test in my back yard. I sprayed it every other week. My take on it is if you have a very small yard it might be good for you with a granular mix. I have been using Holganix in the front and I'm really liking it a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still using holganix this season? Just picked up this bag from Ewing - same stuff?
Click to expand...

Yes!!!! This is the first year I've tried it and I'm very pleased with it. I'm doing the bio 800 and the blue sky 21-0-0. I haven't used their granular instead I'm using greentrx.


----------



## TShir23

Cory said:


> raymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TShir23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a bag to test in my back yard. I sprayed it every other week. My take on it is if you have a very small yard it might be good for you with a granular mix. I have been using Holganix in the front and I'm really liking it a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still using holganix this season? Just picked up this bag from Ewing - same stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was the price of the Holganix?
Click to expand...

I use the bio 800($45) and the blue sky 21-0-0 2.5 gallons ($35)


----------



## TShir23

raymond said:


> TShir23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a bag to test in my back yard. I sprayed it every other week. My take on it is if you have a very small yard it might be good for you with a granular mix. I have been using Holganix in the front and I'm really liking it a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still using holganix this season? Just picked up this bag from Ewing - same stuff?
Click to expand...


----------



## g-man

Gotboost15psi said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question would be how much of that is Super Juice and how much is just the fact it's getting warmer so the grass is naturally going to improve on it's own?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that's exactly where I was going with my question.
Click to expand...

Someone needs to leave a section without any to see the difference (control plot).


----------



## ctrav

g-man said:


> Gotboost15psi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My question would be how much of that is Super Juice and how much is just the fact it's getting warmer so the grass is naturally going to improve on it's own?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that's exactly where I was going with my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone needs to leave a section without any to see the difference (control plot).
Click to expand...

Great point :thumbup:


----------



## canyoncove

LawnSolo said:


> @canyoncove Only Superjuice? Looking promising


Oh no.. I put down Lesco 18-24-12 granular Mid April. That's why I'm using Superjuice at the 7-1-2 rate, and I'm using it as a supplement.


----------



## canyoncove

ctrav said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotboost15psi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol that's exactly where I was going with my question.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to leave a section without any to see the difference (control plot).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great point :thumbup:
Click to expand...

The best time to tell is to use it EARLY spring like March and you'll definitely see a difference. Plus I'm using it at the supplemented rate. But I agree.. Grass is naturally getting greener because of the weather. I can compare my lawn to my neighbors lawn and it's definitely greener.


----------



## krusej23

Somebody do a side by side test where you put super juice down on half of the yard and the other half nothing. That is a true test.


----------



## sanders4617

[media]https://youtu.be/1sRdX7B8-3Y[/media]

Video I did a few days ago. It's way cheaper going this route. I did the numbers at work one day on the cost using MicroGreene with Urea vs SuperJuice. Quite a big difference! Should have included in the video.

The only thing you're missing with this version I'm doing is phosphorus. And you can easily add P if you need it (no reason it has to be a part of a supplemental spray).

My lawn is super bumpy, but I'm still reel mowing it. So reel mowing plus spoon feeding (adding products like RGS and MicroGreene) have left me with a really green lawn - in the areas where I have grass growing.

I'm doing a rehab on my lawn. Bought house in March and the previous owners NEVER did anything with it.


----------



## ryeguy

Good post @sanders4617.

Another option is to do Urea + Feature + humic/fulvic/kelp blend from kelp4less.

I'm actually kinda irrationally annoyed that this product is starting to get popular. I feel like people are giving it too much credit just because it's coming from a youtuber with a nice lawn. It's super expensive for what it is and doesn't save you any real time over making your own blend. You could even premix the 2 powders and then all you have to do is measure urea + powder for each app. Microgreene is expensive yet is still about half the price per app as superjuice. The 3 ingredient cocktail above would be even cheaper.

Any visual response from this product is just from the foliar nitrogen and iron. If that's all you're after then use feature + urea or FAS or just use greene effect.


----------



## adgattoni

canyoncove said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to leave a section without any to see the difference (control plot).
> 
> 
> 
> Great point :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best time to tell is to use it EARLY spring like March and you'll definitely see a difference. Plus I'm using it at the supplemented rate. But I agree.. Grass is naturally getting greener because of the weather. I can compare my lawn to my neighbors lawn and it's definitely greener.
Click to expand...

Does your neighbor have an identical lawncare program minus the super juice? That'd be the only way to compare the two and know the difference is attributed to super juice.

It's really irrelevant though. No doubt super juice will give a nice green boost compared to an untreated area. I think most people just have issues with the price of the product, they aren't questioning the efficacy of liquid nitrogen+humic+micros.


----------



## sanders4617

5 gallons of MicroGreene is roughly $100 I guess. 640 ounces of product.

If you do the low rate of 3oz per thousand. And have a lawn of 10k - 30oz per application. That's 21 treatments of MicroGreene. If you do that biweekly, you're looking at 42 weeks worth of product.

So now, if you average 2 applications per month, that's 10 months worth. That's enough for almost 2 full seasons of consistent applications biweekly. I'm counting April-September as a season. Not sure I'd keep applying it after September where I'm at.

Now let's do the math on SuperJuice. 
$80 for 7-1-2 at 2acres of product. Which is like 86k sq ft.

10k lawn = 8.6 treatments. So basically 8.

You're $200 vs $100. So double the cost - At the LOW rate.

If you go with high rate, which is $80 per 43k sq ft. 
$400 vs $100.

Now I don't know how the 3oz rate of MicroGreene compares with the Low/High rate of SJ, but either way it is way more cost effective even using MicroGreene.

Yes, SJ has the macros. But it's hardly existent to make any difference. A 50lb bag of urea is $20-$25 and would last for years if used at the rate of SJ.


----------



## ctrav

sanders4617 said:


> 5 gallons of MicroGreene is roughly $100 I guess. 640 ounces of product.
> 
> If you do the low rate of 3oz per thousand. And have a lawn of 10k - 30oz per application. That's 21 treatments of MicroGreene. If you do that biweekly, you're looking at 42 weeks worth of product.
> 
> So now, if you average 2 applications per month, that's 10 months worth. That's enough for almost 2 full seasons of consistent applications biweekly. I'm counting April-September as a season. Not sure I'd keep applying it after September where I'm at.
> 
> Now let's do the math on SuperJuice.
> $80 for 7-1-2 at 2acres of product. Which is like 86k sq ft.
> 
> 10k lawn = 8.6 treatments. So basically 8.
> 
> You're $200 vs $100. So double the cost - At the LOW rate.
> 
> If you go with high rate, which is $80 per 43k sq ft.
> $400 vs $100.
> 
> Now I don't know how the 3oz rate of MicroGreene compares with the Low/High rate of SJ, but either way it is way more cost effective even using MicroGreene.
> 
> Yes, SJ has the macros. But it's hardly existent to make any difference. A 50lb bag of urea is $20-$25 and would last for years if used at the rate of SJ.


How are your results with microgreene? Which one are you referring to?

[N-Ext] MicroGreene 0-0-2 - 5 Gallon$148.00
[N-Ext] Humic12 - 5 Gallon$100.00
[N-Ext] RGS - 5 Gallon$115.00

Thanks...


----------



## shmiggz

@sanders4617 has your grass filled in since leveling it?


----------



## sanders4617

@shmiggz

Quite a bit. But still a little to go where my trenches are/were.



And quick update on lawn. You'll see at the end the area where I've been doing MicroGreene on the regular.

[media]https://youtu.be/PlEqF2Kq55k[/media]


----------



## xraydesigns

I thought to myself that if I use my own grass clippings and make a compost tee the nutrients in that may just come in under super juice. The only difference is it wouldn't cost me $80&#128584;


----------



## Easyluck

After reading through this thread, I'm really surprised no one has done a side by comparison of a lawn treated with Doc's super juice vs one without.

I really appreciate how LCN did a carbon x test strip right through his front yard. A few days and weeks laters he shared the results.

I remember Doc doing a video in early spring, where he setup 3 test strips in his backyard and marked them off using flags. He said he was going to do a test and record the results. One test strip he put down SJ, the other milo and the third was a chemical. I was really looking forward to the results but he has since deleted that video and never did a follow up. Makes you wonder if the test results didn't conform to the sales pitch.

I know GCI Pete is doing a test and I am anxiously awaiting an update.

I would love to see a neglected lawn Right next to a test area of superjuice.


----------



## sanders4617

@Easyluck I think it would be nice to see it compared to another basic fertilizer.

Same with LCN's Carbon X strip he did. Easy to show results against an area that was not fertilized.. but how does it compare to a basic cheap fert from box store? Can we see a difference there?

But, either way we know we're getting good out of both. Carbon X gives Humic and BioChar. MicroGreene/SuperJuice is giving mostly micros and humic.


----------



## Easyluck

sanders4617 said:


> @Easyluck I think it would be nice to see it compared to another basic fertilizer.
> 
> Same with LCN's Carbon X strip he did. Easy to show results against an area that was not fertilized.. but how does it compare to a basic cheap fert from box store? Can we see a difference there?
> 
> But, either way we know we're getting good out of both. Carbon X gives Humic and BioChar. MicroGreene/SuperJuice is giving mostly micros and humic.


That's true. Good point. That was what Doc was going to do. He was going to compare SJ to milo to PGF. I can't seem to find that video and he never posted a follow up. All of his subsequent videos were filmed out of sight of the test area so his viewers were left in the dark on the test.

That would be a great test to compare the results not only for SJ but all types of fertilizer products.


----------



## ZachUA

Easyluck said:


> After reading through this thread, I'm really surprised no one has done a side by comparison of a lawn treated with Doc's super juice vs one without.
> 
> I really appreciate how LCN did a carbon x test strip right through his front yard. A few days and weeks laters he shared the results.
> 
> I remember Doc doing a video in early spring, where he setup 3 test strips in his backyard and marked them off using flags. He said he was going to do a test and record the results. One test strip he put down SJ, the other milo and the third was a chemical. I was really looking forward to the results but he has since deleted that video and never did a follow up. Makes you wonder if the test results didn't conform to the sales pitch.
> 
> I know GCI Pete is doing a test and I am anxiously awaiting an update.
> 
> I would love to see a neglected lawn Right next to a test area of superjuice.


Wish I'd seen that LCN Carbon x test. How did it turn out?


----------



## ryeguy

ZachUA said:


> Easyluck said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading through this thread, I'm really surprised no one has done a side by comparison of a lawn treated with Doc's super juice vs one without.
> 
> I really appreciate how LCN did a carbon x test strip right through his front yard. A few days and weeks laters he shared the results.
> 
> I remember Doc doing a video in early spring, where he setup 3 test strips in his backyard and marked them off using flags. He said he was going to do a test and record the results. One test strip he put down SJ, the other milo and the third was a chemical. I was really looking forward to the results but he has since deleted that video and never did a follow up. Makes you wonder if the test results didn't conform to the sales pitch.
> 
> I know GCI Pete is doing a test and I am anxiously awaiting an update.
> 
> I would love to see a neglected lawn Right next to a test area of superjuice.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I'd seen that LCN Carbon x test. How did it turn out?
Click to expand...

It wasn't really a test, he just put carbon x on one part of his lawn and nothing on the other. The part with carbon x on it grew more and was a darker green. It's basically just a demo of the effects of fertilizer.


----------



## jhild88

Has anyone tried DOC super juice? Just curious on anyone's thoughts or experiences. He says you can't burn your lawn with it and I'm new to keeping up a nice lawn so the thought of being able to spray with no worries sounds kinda good to me. Haha


----------



## Ware

jhild88 said:


> Has anyone tried DOC super juice? Just curious on anyone's thoughts or experiences. He says you can't burn your lawn with it and I'm new to keeping up a nice lawn so the thought of being able to spray with no worries sounds kinda good to me. Haha


I merged your topic here. :thumbup:


----------



## jhild88

Ware said:


> jhild88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried DOC super juice? Just curious on anyone's thoughts or experiences. He says you can't burn your lawn with it and I'm new to keeping up a nice lawn so the thought of being able to spray with no worries sounds kinda good to me. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> I merged your topic here. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you sir 👍


----------



## smurg

jhild88 said:


> Has anyone tried DOC super juice? Just curious on anyone's thoughts or experiences. He says you can't burn your lawn with it and I'm new to keeping up a nice lawn so the thought of being able to spray with no worries sounds kinda good to me. Haha


It's not meant to be used as a standalone fertilizer from what I understand. At the specified rates, you're barely putting anything down so of course it won't burn.


----------



## krusej23

How to with doc has been saying lately in the last few videos that it's a "supplement". The amazon page says "all-in-one fertilizer lawn fertilizer / supplement". It just depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## GrassDaddy

OK FINE I'm getting a lot of people asking me. I'm gonna buy a bag and apply it to my sister's yard but not tell her where. She has a service do her lawn so if it makes a big difference then they'll be scratching their heads hahaha


----------



## lambert

If you spray enough super juice it is probably going to turn the yard greener, but is it going to do any more than a cheap bag of ammonium sulfate? The problem with super juice is not the product, it is the price.


----------



## Drewmey

lambert said:


> If you spray enough super juice it is probably going to turn the yard greener, but is it going to do any more than a cheap bag of ammonium sulfate? The problem with super juice is not the product, it is the price.


Not only that, ammonium sulfate is soluble. You could combine with SOP, iron sulfate and humic to make potentially 75 lbs of similar product for the same price. And you would have tons of everything leftover except for AS. If say, you just really wanted something well rounded that you could spray.

50 lbs AS ($15), 50lbs SOP ($30), 50 lbs FS ($25), 5 lbs HA ($27)

The one redeeming thing about Super Juice is that many of the micronutrients are chelated (Copper, Fe, Mg, etc.).


----------

